# What I've been up to lately



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey all!

I know I have been fairly absent this summer. 

Things have been just that busy even though I have so much solitude now that my DH
is off driving. He seems really happy out there. 
His company just upgraded him to a brand new Freightliner truck. 
(as someone who has never owned a new car, this is a bit of a big deal.)
It is an automatic even. I guess they are going to pretty much ALL automatics pretty soon. 
Phasing out the many gear system after all these years. (big sigh)

Anyhow, I have been knitting stuff. 
I don't have room for a million pics, but here are a few things. 

Kasota may recognize this color scheme.
This is what I did with that braid you sent me during TdF.
It is a shawl/scarf called Pimpelliese.









I liked the pattern so well that I am working it up again, only in seed stitch.
This is yarn I spun from PKBoo's ewe Freaky Freda. 









A close up where you can see my matching nail polish. 









These socks are made from the sock yarn Kasota sent me too. 









Remember that beautiful superwash braid I spun during TdF?
It became these socks.










My primary sidekick here in the tick-infested Ozark weeds hasn't changed at all.
Sailor is still my staunchest supporter. 









I have been keeping up with the FAC thread, but not much else.
Hope to have more time to visit with you all here.
I have been working hard and working out too.
Lost 33 pounds so far. :dance:

Happy knitting!
xoxo


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Wow! Just wow! So much beautiful knitting and you lost _33 pounds_ too?!? :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM, it's so good to hear from you again.

Beautiful yarns, socks & shawls.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations on the 33 pounds! That's awesome!
Looks like you have been busy, are you still milking all the cows too?


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, you've been busy! 
I love the yarn you spun from PKBoo's ewe Freaky Freda. It's so pretty! 
Cute socks too! 
Give Sailor a hug from me. He is a cutey!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. 
I did milk cows all summer long. 
Between 75 and 100 head depending on the week. 
We went up to 3 times a day milking from April-Sept. That was some stupid hard work, right there. 
My sleep schedule was just a series of naps for half of each week.
Then I did 21 days w/o one off during corn chopping. Fun stuff. 
Couple that with keeping under 1500 calories and eating clean...

its been transformative. 

I haven't weighed this little since before I had kids.
I am still 11 pounds above my highschool weight, but I couldn't squat then what I do now either. 
I guess my hips have spread some.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

GAM, so good to see you post! You've been busy! And such beautiful things you create, too! Sailor looks like the perfect sidekick. I'm glad you were able to enjoy your TDF prize.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have missed you and I am so happy to see you back here 

Love all your work! As usual it is all beautiful and the colors are so festive. Do you have a link to that shawl pattern you can share with us?


Congratulations on the weight loss that is fabulous! Sailor is adorable! I will look forward to you posting more in the coming months.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The scarf/shawl pattern is one ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pimpelliese.
I look forward to making a little time for this forum too. 

Got the goats sheared and I am currently spinning the wool off Reggie's head on the trindle. 
It is just a couple ounces of very soft fuzz so I am going to make a 2 ply laceweight with it. 
The fiber is so fine that I didn't even wash it before carding. I was worried it would felt.

Here's Reggie.
He is really growing into a big boy with a wide neck and his mamas snotty attitude.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

delighted to see what you have been up to, GAM!

The knitting and spinning is amazing as usual- and I love how the green in the shawl matches the green in your eyes.  

So happy your DH is happy in his work - that can make all the difference.  And :clap: for him on the new truck- that must be some heady stuff- driving the road in a big new shiny rig!

And congrats on the personal successes in the weight loss and health arena- I know you have been working hard at it- that kind of stuff doesn't just happen by itself. 

Note to self: ahem. Get with it, you slackard. :grin:

Loved it that you could catch us up. 

You are, as you have always been, an enterprising and creative muse for many of us here. 

Were it not for your inspiration and Marchwind's insidious persistence, I would not be knitting- much less spinning. 

Thank you again for your part in all of this.  :grouphug: :kiss:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow, good to hear from you ! I miss your posts !! Reggie has grown so much ! What a sassy look he has ! ...and Sailor has that sweet disposition look that makes you want to snuggle him up ! 
The socks and shawls are beautiful .... love the seed stitch colored one ! 

30 lbs ?!? BE PROUD !!! Not easy to do ...... you look GREAT !!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

After I had quit smoking (18 months tobacco free now!) I just shifted my self-soothing habit over to eating. 
Oh, and sugary drinks. Plus too much alcohol. It sort of all snuck up on me.
I had an epiphany one day when I realized I couldn't fit into ANY of my jeans anymore. ig:

That was back in February. I think I talked about some of this stuff here back then.

What I ended up doing was joining one of those food tracking websites 
and I threw myself into learning all about nutrition and stuff.
You guys know how I like to learn stuff. LOL 
Now I know the names of all the muscles, for one random example.

It was almost like being born again or joining a cult. 
Initially I really had to pull back from my old patterns and the people who supported them. 
Things got sort of monastic, almost.
It takes a lot of will power to tell people no. But I just kept trying. 

Just the other day I had an almost argument with a fastfood worker.
She pointed out to me that I could have 2 more sides with the combo for the same price. 
(yeah, I know how the combo thing works)
I told her again that I did not want the combo.
Finally I had to say very firmly and louder that I do not need those extra 750 calories added to this meal. 
And sort of glared at her. 
Then she took it personally, of course she did. 
What are you going to do though? :shrug:
Don't tell me I should just let them give me the salty, fatty, carby delicious stuff and then throw it away, either.
That is not how it works when you are on a diet. LOL

I KEEP trying. I realized that all the days are going to pass whether I care about myself or not. 
A little pinch in my belly where the mashed potatoes used to be is its own strange comfort.
The rewards outweigh the fleeting gratification of over indulgence.
I still eat all the yummy stuff, just the notorious "in moderation". 

Its working for me. 
I will try not to get too preachy on the topic.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I am so proud of you and your determination  You Rock :rock: It does take a lot of determination and it isn't easy when you have others trying to sabotage your efforts, whether they mean to or not. Keep sticking up for yourself you are doing a great job. It's a life transforming thing you're doing.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

GAM, you are my inspiration!! Doc says I gotta lose 40 pounds or I'll be in trouble. 

So I am in that learning stage but doing pretty well, all told. Kidney issues complicate things a bit, but not so much that I'm starving. LOL! So far I have lost 4 pounds. I miss sugar in my coffee. Stevia is not so bad, though. 

Anyway - congratulations on the weight loss and having all that determination! I'll think of you when I say, "No, thank you" to the cookies and cupcakes that people keep offering at work.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Good job Kasota! 
I have averaged only around a pound a week.
I see lots of people who lose quicker than I. 
Everyone is different, that is for sure.

One thing that seems unanimous is the need to get any digestive issues under control.
Whether it is an acid issue, or a bile issue, either one of those things is HUGE in how we process food. 
(seems obvious, but it is surprising how few people put it together that way). 

Good luck on the journey to health. Just keep trying and never give up. You can do it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

GAM! Good to see you!! Love that green on you, it is perfect. And, as always, your socks rock. And thnx for the ravelry link...when I finish typing this I am sure I will be there for awhile...lol...
I recently just resurfaced myself...and kept wondering where you were! I missed seeing your posts!!

Congrats on the weight loss, and my DH would have loved to get a new truck when he was on the road. But, his were always the old cranky trucks...hehe.
Your an inspiration...I need to shed at _LEAST_ 40 pounds...working in a chocolate factory is not good for a chocoholic.

hope to see you around again soon! :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota do you know about the connection between raisins/grapes and people with kidney issues?

I wish you both continued success.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, yes I do know about the issues with raisins and grapes. At this point my potassium and phosphorus are in the normal range but I'm not interested in pushing it and I'd like to see them come down a bit.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Strong work GAM! Bring on the Preaching!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

GAM, you made me chuckle when you said it's kind of like a cult. It IS!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I can talk about Pilates all day long now too.  


I finally admitted to myself that I will never have enough yarn to do the lace
trim on the other 2 sides of this Tasha Tudor shawl.
So I just ripped back the lace from half of one short side
and cast it off. 
This was the first yarn I spun on Layla (my Finnish production wheel).
It is Romney and I am in love with this shawl. 
The wool is so chewy and a bit heavier gauge than my Wensleydale version.
It is wrapped around my body even now.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow GAM! I wondered what you'd been doing, since I noticed I wasn't seeing posts from you. A LOT... that's what you've been doing. Beautiful work and congrats on all of your health progress. Nice to see some new posting from you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM are you out of Romney for that shawl, is that the problem? If so I have a bunch of Romney just that color or awfully close. I'd be more than happy to send you some.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind,

I think I am just going to call this thing done.
It is more of an "everyday" type garment, simple and more plain is fine.
I will be picking hay and dog hair off it all the time anyhow. :teehee:

Thank you for the kind offer of fiber though! 
You are so generous. :kissy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, there is no reason for an everyday garment to not be pretty. Plain Jane it is then! If you change your mind let me know.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Stunning scarves and socks! Love the one that matches your nails. 
Your knitting buddy is cute.


----------

